# Shelter Dog Lab/Rott mix...With a 5 year old?



## Kristinafina (May 5, 2008)

I am a single Mom with a GREAT 5 year old (in a week) boy. I found a lab/rottie mix at a no-kill shelter (Sgt. Sammy) We visited him today and I think he might be the right dog. Boy and dog hit it off right away. Sammy was all about the tennis balls. My son is trusting and loving of all dogs. I am the same way, although I have been bitten several times over the years. Once by a (supposed) wolf hybrid/husky. I almost lost me eye to that dog I had known for a year! I am still in love with dogs...
Sgt. Sammy was great with Chris and after we had a little "talk" on our innaugural walk, he stopped pulling on the leash much. 
Chris even had a dog treat and Sammy sat for him without being asked. He didn't lunge for it either. He just seems like a great oldish 5 year old, basic trained dog.
He apparently can't be around other dogs, although on our walk (post talk) he didn't react much to another dog passing within 4 feet or so. 
Would you trust a 5 year old rottie/lab mix with a 5 year old boy? 
Some people say "don't leave them alone together". While I would like to say that is possible...it's not. There will be a time when I'm in the shower or something. 
"Big black dog" syndrome is part of the problem too... 
Thank you for any input you might be able to provide.

*The Homevisit Coordinator called me last night. She asked me if I knew that Sammy had attacked and done SERIOUS damage to another dog. Apparently almost killed the poor thing. Um...No. I guess the volunteer helping us was too eager to get Sammy a home! She said that the commitee had gone around about it for 2 days, but they couldn't in -fair conscience- let me take a potentially dangerous dog home, eveh though they believe he would be safe in the house with a kid. Contradiction? I'm not sure, but I prefer not to take the chance. I thanked her for her honesty and agreed with her. Now all they need to do is take the "fine with kids" off and put in the "no children" icon. We really had our hearts set on him. He is so beautiful. Some day I will find my perfect largish black pound puppy. *


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't let the breed scare you....Rotts are usually pretty good with kids. But even that doesn't really matter, it's really dependent on the individual dog as to whether he's good with kids or not, and, because he's full grown, you can have a decent idea of his temperment. I'd do a few more visits with him at the shelter, and if he still works for your family, go for it. 

It is best not to leave a young child and a dog alone together. You never know what a child (or dog) will do. But, again, this is largely dependent on the individual dog and the individual child. A calm, mature child who is not going to pull the dogs ears or do a body slam is probably pretty safe. 

It's possible that his previous issues were due to inadequate training, being unneutered, being young and brash, etc. Now that he's (presumably) neutered and mature, there may not be an issue with other dogs at all. I think his being able to walk within 4 feet of another dog without reacting is a good sign. Be sure to keep up his training using POSITIVE methods. A dog trained using aggressive methods is not one I would want around a 5-year-old child.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to put myself out there for criticism (don't worry, I've heard it on another board).

DO NOT LEAVE YOUR SON AND DOG ALONE FOR EVEN A FEW MINUTES, NO MATTER WHAT BREED YOU GET!!

Not being around a lot of dogs, I wanted our first dog (we have a 2 year old and 6 year old) but didn't want a puppy. Before I got Bo, I went to the shelter and adopted a 3 year old dog. Nobody told me not to leave her and my kids alone, they actually said it was okay at the shelter. One morning, I went to put laundry up, checked on the dog (chewing on a bone in my daugher's room) and my son (on my bed watching TV). I went to unload the dishwasher (just down the hall) took a couple of things out, heard a horrible bark and screams. The dog had jumped up on the bed with my son and bit him in the face.

It was horrible. Luckily, he only needed antibiotics. However, we took her to the shelter we got her from (because in the contract I agreed to return her to them in any situation in which I couldn't keep her), and they put her down immediately because of the bite. They wouldn't consider rescue. I am in tears now typing this. I still feel so guilty when I think of her.

We got Bo about a month later, and if I can't have both eyes on him, he is in his crate. That's why I went for a puppy- something I could crate train him. He isn't left out if I have to shower. If you can't do this, I really wouldn't get a dog.

This dog had been wonderful- got along with my kids, was doing great in obedience classes. She however became a bit posessive and defensive of me. In hindsight, I shouldn't have adopted a 3 year old dog of her particular breed having no dog experience, and I shouldn't have left her out with my son around. Hindsight is 20/20. However, if she had put more power behind the bite, my son could have lost an eye or his nose. It was all completely MY FAULT and I have so much grief and guilt, I woulldn't want anyone else to go through that.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the dog sounds like a great choice, as long as you are prepared for the work that having a kid and a dog together will be! There's a lot to consider, but if you've put the thought in and you're ready for the dog, I think Sgt. Sammy sounds like a great choice.


----------



## Kristinafina (May 5, 2008)

Thank you so much. I added the end of the story and while typing this informed my son that we couldn't bring Sammy home. He is crushed. We will find the right one again...


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Kristinafina said:


> Thank you so much. I added the end of the story and while typing this informed my son that we couldn't bring Sammy home. He is crushed. We will find the right one again...


Take your time...there are a lot of large black puppies and dogs that end up in shelters. I looked for a month on petfinder before I found one I even wanted to go see, and when I saw him, he was the one for us!


----------

